# the sun drug company



## horammer (Feb 27, 2006)

ive found a bottle about 2 1/2'' tall and it says  "the sun drug company" on it. its embossed. does anyone have a clue ?


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. The Sun Drug Company was a major druggist in California. They produced a wide array of bottles including medicines and also a series of ribbed green poison bottles. The clear medicines usually bring $5 to $20 depending on the bottle size and the mood of the market. There is also an amber-colored medicine, which is very scarce. The green poisons are an irregular hexagon bottle made for Sun Drug by the Carr-Lowrey Glass Co. of Baltimore, MD. They are one of my favorites, and are quite valuable. I have two of the poisons and a 7" clear medicine from Sun Drug in my collection. Here is a Sun Drug poison. Can you post a picture of your bottle? Thanks. Jim


----------



## capsoda (Feb 28, 2006)

Good looking bottle Jim.

 Hey Lyle, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks, Warren. I'd like to find a few more of these bad boys! My favorite type of bottle, combined with my favorite color....I can't ask for much more than that. Jim


----------



## horammer (Mar 1, 2006)

First let me say thanx to Warren for the "welcome". Secondly much mahalos ( thanks ) to jim for the info on the bottle of sun drugs. I cant send any pics 'cause i dont have a digital camera. I'm still somewhat behind the times of technology. I'm a heavy equipment operator and occasionaly come across bottles while i dig. We've come across about 40 bottles in the last 3 or 4 days. Mostly, from what i've read on the internet, the majority of them are med bottles. From what i gather.  Do you know anything about "hoppes no 9" bottles ? they are about 3" tall and brown, with what appears to be cork tops.    Any way thanx again.   Aloha Lyle


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello Lyle, The Hoppes No. 9 bottles were for gun oil, I believe. Glad I was able to help on the Sun Drug bottles. What is the color of the one you found? Good luck in finding more good bottles! Jim


----------

